# Bikes, trikes, automobiles and accidents



## jdg88 (6 Jan 2009)

I'm interested to know how bikes compare to trikes from a safety point of view. I've been reading with interest and alarm at the number of accidents reported in the Commuting thread and got to wonder if we're all a teensy weensy bit mad to cycle at all!

I've got a recumbent trike and bought it specifically because I believe I'm less likely to have an accident, so here's a very unscientific poll to see what's the truth!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Jan 2009)

Most of my accidents have been slips and slides on two wheels. The CAtrike is much safer!


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2009)

I've never ridden a trike but can only recall 3 times where I have come of a bike and only one of those was in my adult life (I went down the road on my side after being caught out by black ice before Christmas, no injuries). I suppose I'm less likely to get knocked off my bike than some as I live in the country and cycle mostly on quiet roads.


----------



## Blonde (7 Jan 2009)

Depends what you mean by accidents really - I have only got upright two wheelers and I have had loads of "offs", but tend not to count them since most have been caused by my own stupidity (ice-skating, wet drain covers, wet level crossings..) and/or lack of bike handling skills (descents..) and not by someone else! I was however hit by car in June last year, side on, at right angles. The car drove straight into my rear wheel when pulling out of a side street, over a Give Way line (with Give Way sign). Amblulence was called and I was taken to casualty. Nothing was broken, but soft tissue injuries and scarring were caused. Bike damage: front wheel out of true, paintwork, saddle and brake levers scratched, bar tape torn, and rear wheel totally written off.


----------



## jdg88 (9 Jan 2009)

There's a flaw in this poll (and I posted it!!) it's not possible to distinguish the vehicles, so we can't tell which has had what kinds of accidents. Anyone think it should be re-done say one for diamond frames, one for recumbents and one for recumbent trikes? Interest in this one hasn't been as much as I had hoped, perhaps it's a little to do with the fundamental flaw, perhaps it's too much like tempting fate!!


----------

